# One angler per fish?



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

In a marlin tournament, are they allowed to switch anglers during the fight or does that disqualify the fish? I assume for record sake that would disqualify the fish but was wondering about tournaments. I cannot imagine fighting a fish for multiple hours.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You cannot pass off the rod to another angler. Once you've started the fight, you gotta finish it. Passing the rod off will result in a disqualification.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Chris V said:


> You cannot pass off the rod to another angler. Once you've started the fight, you gotta finish it. Passing the rod off will result in a disqualification.


CORRECT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> You cannot pass off the rod to another angler. Once you've started the fight, you gotta finish it. Passing the rod off will result in a disqualification.


So I guess that is why I never get invited to such competitive blue water festivities. :whistling:


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. That is what I told my wife, while we were watching the weigh in on TV Saturday night, but then I was not positive about it for tournament reasons. I have another question. Do the center console guys use stand up gear or do they use bent butt rods in rod holders like they do on Wicked Tuna? The winner Saturday said they fought the fish for about five hours, I cannot imagine the beating that angler took without a fighting chair. I know these are newbie questions but I have never fished blue water. Fun to see the fish come in though.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

IGFA rules gives two options: any one can pick up the rod set the hook and then fight the fish or pick up the rod, set the hook and pass the rod to another team member, but the rod can only be passed that one time and the angler must fight the fish unassisted.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> So I guess that is why I never get invited to such competitive blue water festivities. :whistling:


Well Jason, we've had complications in the past now haven't we??!! Lol! Plus, we generally like to use freespool without a Marlin on the line 

You cannot fight a fish from the rod holder. It must be fought either in a chair or using stand up gear.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Well Jason, we've had complications in the past now haven't we??!! Lol! Plus, we generally like to use freespool without a Marlin on the line
> 
> 
> 
> .



My fingers hurt....I'm going to puke.....hahaha



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey...it was a combination of the heat, buff, a fat chaw and way too many beers in a two hour ride. I wasnt expecting to be hooked up to a marlin in the first 15 minutes of fishing! Sheesh!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Hey...it was a combination of the heat, buff, a fat chaw and way too many beers in a two hour ride. I wasnt expecting to be hooked up to a marlin in the first 15 minutes of fishing! Sheesh!



And a mild case of vaginitis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Naw. We will just have to get out there and do it again.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I fought a blue over 500 for 7.5hrs through the night during the emerald coast tournament on stand up 50. We hooked the fish just before dark and line parted off just before 4AM. Had the swivel in the rod tip. I don't wish that pain on anybody. But if I would have handed it off it would have disqualified the fish


----------



## doubletap37 (Jul 16, 2015)

These post are hilarious.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have heard several people lately say that they use live Blackfin tuna to catch these large marlin. About how many pounds are these tuna and do they troll them or free line them or what? I'm just curious, not looking for anyone's secret procedure.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump trolling is really boring so most people just pitch bait them. Once a Bill fish comes into the spread lit up you do the bait and switch, crank in the lure of interest and toss out the live bait. Big fish will eat a big bait but again you can only put out the live baits you catch. The offshore captains that do it all the time have it down to a science so you might want to shoot some of them a PM if they don't post.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Kim said:


> Bump trolling is really boring so most people just pitch bait them. Once a Bill fish comes into the spread lit up you do the bait and switch, crank in the lure of interest and toss out the live bait. Big fish will eat a big bait but again you can only put out the live baits you catch. The offshore captains that do it all the time have it down to a science so you might want to shoot some of them a PM if they don't post.


Most guys here are bump trolling Kim. Of course pitch baiting when the opportunity arises, but the majority of big marlin brought in over the last 5 yrs have been caught while soaking baits. It is boring, but also extremely exciting due to the anticipation. I usually use baits of 3-12lbs, but don't get to do it as much as I'd like.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ain't nothing boring about live baiting a billfish....just my opinion but I also like to stare at rod tips for long periods of time so maybe it's just me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Most guys here are bump trolling Kim. Of course pitch baiting when the opportunity arises, but the majority of big marlin brought in over the last 5 yrs have been caught while soaking baits. It is boring, but also extremely exciting due to the anticipation. I usually use baits of 3-12lbs, but don't get to do it as much as I'd like.


Thanks for the replies. I am just curious as to hear how they do it. You never know, I may load up my 320gtis in the Carolina Skiff one day and head out there and give it a try. I will have Oceanmaster service them first of course. Might even break out the step ladder and strap it down to get a view like the big boys!:thumbup:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

There is good advice on the Internet. There is bad advice on the Internet. All of it is free.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I honestly was not and am not looking for advice. I was just curious of how it works. Pretty sure I will never have a boat to get out there so if I am out there it would be on someone else's boat and I will just do what they say.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

My reply wasn't aimed at you murf, but to the comment a couple above that was completely wrong. The problem with asking a question on the Internet is you need to already know the answer.


----------

